# Witch Shoes



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Well my moms giving me 150 bucks to get some shoes , I can only get black , white , or both because of school dress code. Should I get the Adidas rose 4.5 , or the Micheal Jordan Steel Gray 10's .









These are the Adidas Rose 4.5 shoes.









These are the Micheal Jordan Steel Gray 10's

Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, your mom gave you a heft to spend! I reckon if you have friends with the shoes try them on and play a game before buying them. The shoes fit different in the shop and in the game, especially if you play hard, turn sharp corners and brake often. I have a pair of Jordan XV, fit and felt awesome in the shop but when I start playing on them, I get blisters and blood clogging on the toes because the shoe does not 'stick' to the feet and slips a lot when I brake and cut corners.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was thinking a pair of these Badboyz imported from Holland.

View attachment 58996


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh . You said Witch shoes.

View attachment 58997


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

new balance and save $110 bucks


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

There you go ghost. Buy a really nice slingshot, or 100 pounds of steel bearings, or 100 feet of theraband

Marnix


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the zebra shoes, looking strange but so strange so they looking again super, buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Decisions . Decisions. Suburban kids have it rough. Just don't wear those in the city. People have died for Jordans.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> Decisions . Decisions. Suburban kids have it rough. Just don't wear those in the city. People have died for Jordans.


You live in chicago ? , anywhere near Garfield Blvd


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> new balance and save $110 bucks


I would but footlocker doesn't carry them in a 15


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Geez. Size 15! Im a size 12.


----------

